# Best Precontest Peptide Stack



## BlueJayMuscle (Feb 26, 2013)

The title is pretty self explanatory. I'm a little less than 12 weeks from my first contest and possibly interested in a solid peptide stack.

Suggestions???


----------



## joedel (Mar 26, 2013)

If that's you in the pic then I wouldn't touch them untill after the contest , too close to d-day to try new things IMO .

but I would rec cjc1295no Dac /  and iPam, 
your cutting so keep the dose to 100mcg x2 day , would be like running a low dose of gh


----------



## s2h (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm not a fan trying new things per contest...espc inside 8 weeks...but igf -1 lr3 works very well in leaning out a research subject when done correctly...had a research on Purchase Peptides igf-1 lr3 and it is a primo peptide...def gtg..


----------

